# via rails the canadian



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats its like on the Canadian in coach. do coach passengers get there own dining car and dome cars or do we starve and eat our own food we bring. sleeping cars are out of the question. its like close to $1900 for upper berths from Toronto to Vancouver and back. also what about the tunnel bus(Detroit Windsor tunnel) where do i catch it at and how far of a walk do i have to the Windsor train station once the bus gets me across the boarder.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Oct 17, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> Whats its like on the Canadian in coach. do coach passengers get there own dining car and dome cars or do we starve and eat our own food we bring. sleeping cars are out of the question. its like close to $1900 for upper berths from Toronto to Vancouver and back. also what about the tunnel bus(Detroit Windsor tunnel) where do i catch it at and how far of a walk do i have to the Windsor train station once the bus gets me across the boarder.


It depends on the season. In low (winter) season you can dine in one of the full service restaurant cars, although you will have to walk some distance through the sleepers to get to it. In the high (summer) season, it's not normally possible to dine in the restaurant cars (there are usually two or three in a full length train). If I recall correctly, the seated coaches always have their own dome car (immediately behind them if coaches are at the head end of the train) and this includes a buffet counter service beneath the high level section. Microwaveable meals, pot noodles etc are available. There are also a handful of extended stops (refer to the timetable) when you can normally leave the train and safely get snacks and refreshments from businesses adjacent to the station. There is plenty of padding the timetable, so those extended stops are rarely truncated.

Another user will have to advise about the Windsor/Detroit connection, I'm afraid.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks for the info. buffet is not that bad.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 26, 2008)

ok some more tunnel bus questions. I found out that i can catch it behind the Mariners Church on jefferson. is this true. does the bus run 24 hours. and where do i catch it on the windsor side. i could just take a cab all the way across the boarder to the train station but last time i checked he said it was about $60 cause of the waiting.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 27, 2008)

ok found a online map. once across its about a 30 minute walk to the train station if i get off at chatham st east and goyeau st. bus runs every 30 minutes from 5:55am till 1:08 am at the church stop.


----------

